# Vallisneria Natans (Vallisneria sprouting)



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Since i had many new Vallisneria sprouts,i 've decided to write a sort guide for the sprout maintenance.

Vallisneria's sprouts by runners usually developed 5 to 10 centimeters from the 'mother' plant.
If you want to plant on another place the newly developed plants then you have to cut (usually with a scissor) the sterm that connects the two plants.
If you want to plant them close leave 5 to 10 centimeters space from plant to plant in order to be able to develop the new 'generation' of plants....
It is very nice to have well developed Vallisneries in your tank cause of the "wall" they create in the tank (usually planted in the back).

Pic1:Here are some new Vallisneries which are gonna be planted in another tank.









Pic2:Closer pic of the sprout and the mother plant.









Pic3:The plants are finally transfered to their new tank.









Pic4:Note the 'wall' that is created by the Vallisneries at the back of the tank.









Enjoy your Plants!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

more pics


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

no wonder why innes has over 11000 posts

great topic


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> no wonder why innes has over 11000 posts


 because I try to help out as much as possible, and have done so for over a year?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > no wonder why innes has over 11000 posts
> ...










help whoring all the same in big mic's eyes


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

:rasp:


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

good info!!!


----------

